# WYSIWYG



## Radman (Jul 30, 2005)

This may be a question for the Cast support team, but does anyone else have trouble installing WYSIWYG? I am trying to install a trial I downloaded, but the installation program dies before it even starts. I've tried versions 10 - 13 and none work. They all have the same problem. Is it maybe my computer? I can give my specs if needed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## propmonkey (Jul 30, 2005)

request a demo cd, thats what i did. i tried running it my comp isnt good enough for it.


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 30, 2005)

There may be a conflict with the install program and some application that you are running.

Close everything on your computer (even the stuff running in the task bar) and try it again.


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 4, 2005)

I have installled the demo off the net with no problem, and liked it so much that i purchesed WYG design. 

make sure your computer is open GL compatible as they sugest or it will run very slowly and not function properly. 


JH

ps its great, but not so much for set design i use it only for lighting with designs that have been given to me by the set designers its set functions are not so good. but hey get a demo cd and see what you think


----------

